# R32 GTR with or without rear spoiler???



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

Should i remove the rear spoiler or will it just 'Spoil Her' ??   

I have been thinking about this for a while and have been driving the car with the spoiler removed and the holes taped up. She is going in to a body shop soon to sort out a few scruffy bits so i have to make a decision on weather or not to make this permanent.


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

Looks odd without it


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I really like the R32's with just the Nismo lip on them, take a picture from the side or 45degrees from the front corner, I think thats what shows it off the best.

Alex B


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Its a tuff one. Mines got no spoiler at the mo but im 50/50 about it. I quite like the look of it with just the lip but what I will probly do is go for the carbon "in ya face" wing.
Let me no if you wana sell the lip.


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

I have just removed mine and gone for the Nismo drag lip:smokin: :smokin: 

Each to their own in my book


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Thats the angle I was on about! 

Really makes the rear arches look huge!!

Alex B


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Thats Dans 4" wide wheels that do that


----------



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

Each to their own guess.

Couldn't take the spoiler off my road car, think it would just look wrong.

I think the drift car looks spot on without it


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

why not take it that one step further.....


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

It looks sweet with or without it or even the Nismo lip. But I, ME, would keep the wing as well.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=39326

here's the results of a previous poll

I'm starting to sway towards removing mine, too.


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Mines off, it rules!


----------



## manage13 (Jan 10, 2006)

Milko said:


> Mines off, it rules!


WOW! How cool does that air duct look! Is that legal?


----------



## manage13 (Jan 10, 2006)

I voted without.

I think the 32GTR's look far better without the rear wing. Having said that from your photo I have to say that it looks weird.

At the end of the day I guess its your call.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*Ditto......*

Same question? Isn`t that at the very least an MOT failure?


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

You would need the light in for MOT yes, the plod told me that I can drive around during daylight hours perfectly legally, but have to be off the road 30 mins before sunset, or 30 mins after sunrise.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*wow!*

Thanks for the info Milko, i am absolutely gobsmacked at bthe flexibility of your local coppers!
I presume you have never been stopped after hours by them?


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

I was stopped appox 40 miles from home, with 20mins till sunset, I told them I'd make it before it was dark.........

They didnt like that. Lol.

They let me off tho, just told me to re-fit my front number plate which I'd removed for racing (was on the way home from Elvington) and I was on my way.

I'm never out in it in the dark, as I start work at 2.30am, so I'm in bed early!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Milko said:


> You would need the light in for MOT yes, the plod told me that I can drive around during daylight hours perfectly legally, but have to be off the road 30 mins before sunset, or 30 mins after sunrise.


Noted for later use


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

sweeps said:


> Each to their own guess.
> 
> Couldn't take the spoiler off my road car, think it would just look wrong.
> 
> I think the drift car looks spot on without it


Saw this sunday and decieded to take it off my r32 but then it blew up lol but coming off when it gets a new engine yeehaa


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks for the comments, still can't decide though, she's going in to the bodyshop in about two weeks... think its gonna be a last minute decision


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

I would suggest having the holes filled and the car sprayed as without the spoiler, but get the spoiler sprayed up at the same time  

Then you can decide after the spray job, quick job putting four holes back in.


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

airduct is legal just not allowed to drive after dusk, can be registered as a daylight use only car and have no lights whatso ever, i know a bloke that has done this but he still gets stopped by coppers that dont know any better.

think id get big spoiler on back like the race replica skylines, but personal choice in the end


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

without   :smokin:


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Thats lovely Skykit:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

ooops sorry forgot to resize..


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

well, hopefully picking her up next weekend........ without the spoiler!! will post pictures when i get her home.


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

mine without


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Mine without 


















Butuz


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

In my humble opinion, the profile of the R32 at the rear end isn't deep enough without having some sort of extensions to the rear quarters (Do-Luck, Trust, Nismo etc) and losing the rear spoiler totally accentuates that. At least it is easily interchangeable on the 32


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Holy cow those rear spats are HUUUUUUUUUUUGE ! Never seen ones like that before.


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

I prefer the look of the spoiler on.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

My car came from Japan with no spoiler and I wasn't sure how I felt about it. I did acquire a oem trunk, spoiler and nismo lip which will be painted in the spring and put on the car.

I will hold on to the wingless just incase I ever want to switch back.


----------

